# BE I ordered a shower plate but ...............................



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I ordered a shower plate off the Sage web page as shown here

https://sageappliances.co.uk/collections/BES870UK-parts?page=2

What arrived ?









And no signs of the grinder felt washers I ordered at the same time. Not shown on the BE pages but are on the grinder ones for one of them anyway.








The shower HEAD is of interest though as I thought they had used all plastic. Seems not. Might also explain why I have thought flushing is a good idea to heat the portafilter and also something inside. Maybe it's this. Also interesting that if some one needed a head they are available even though I would have thought the need was rather unlikely. edit - but I suppose it could get blocked.








When I get the washers and take the top of the machine to ease dismantling the grinder I'll have to look at how this gets hot more carefully.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ahh I had been tempted to order one of those to see what could be done with it.

How much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Bit under £10 but by the time you order one they might have corrected their web page. I thought it was pricey for a shower plate.

There are 2 water connections. One you can see and the other vertical on the other side. That doesn't ring any bells from when I had the lid off and decided I could do with a new felt washer for the grinder. Maybe one is used for the 3 way action - suspect so as that would fit in with what Fracino and others do after a fashion. But maybe not.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd guess the main need for it would be stripping the thread that keeps the shower screen in place as back flushing should keep the water ways clear.

It's very "hollow" on the back.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I'll order one for that price. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The web page has been corrected - thought it might be. Now £2.95 which is more like it.

Dear Sage - I also want a dual wall single basket. Perhaps you could send me one along with a shower plate and MY FELT WASHERS.

I'll contact you on Monday re the shower head and returning it etc.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ajohn said:


> The web page has been corrected - thought it might be. Now £2.95 which is more like it.
> 
> Dear Sage - I also want a dual wall single basket. Perhaps you could send me one along with a shower plate and MY FELT WASHERS.
> 
> ...


So that lower thermoblock part is £2.95? Surely not?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

From memory the thermoblock is separated from the group head. The shower screen is as per the photo on their web pages which is what I wanted.







I shouldn't call it a plate but did order the correct part according to it's photo.

What I remember fits in with the thermocoil shown on this -







But as I was more interested in the grinder it might be mounted on the group head.






Note separate in and out. Also the fine tubes people might mention aren't as fine as the word might suggest.

The photo I posted shows the part that can be seen when the shower screen is removed. As the bits around that which hold the portafilter in appear to be plastic I assume the lot was.

Edit - The shower *head* they supplied has 2 Sage style O ring seals for pipes. One shown in the photo and a vertical one on the other side.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I had a look and they have the same shower screen listed twice, one for £2.95 and one for £9.95.

are you sending that part back or will you use it? I presume it would fit my DTP lol


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sending it back as I know I clicked on the right picture.

I left the machine on standby. The shower head as this part is called does get hot.and stays hot so the thermoblock must be in contact with it.







I've never timed how long that takes to get up to temperature 'cause as many might I assume all is ok once the machine indicates it's ready to run. It might be but suspect I will still be pre heating the portafilter anyway.







I'll risk burning my fingers a bit on the head and shower screen next time it comes up from dead cold. I suspect the need for flushing is no different for many dual boiler etc users. I wouldn't wait for the group to heat that up.

I get tempted at times to make a BE my espresso project rather than a Piccino. Only problem is that I would want another BE.







And what I might want to do with it.

John

-


----------

